# MyLink Install?



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

So when i bought my Cruze, i test drove a different one, as the only CRT 6 speed was 200 miles away and they drove it to me. The one i test drove had MyLink (I guess my initial question is; MyLink is the touchscreen/bluetooth capability right?) all touch screen and fancy, and when i picked up my car it had the stock head unit. I needed a car at the time so i figured whatever good enough (I didn't pay for an extra package or anything for MyLink). Can i get the touch screen installed aftermarket either by the dealer or buy the setup and have my friends do it at the garage. 

Please refrain from scolding me on letting this go when i got the car =]


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

GM states that Mylink cannot be added after the fact.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It can be done but it's one of those "anything can be had at a price" situations. MyLink non navi non Bose alone is already not worth it for the price included in the vehicle it's already installed into. You would be better off with the aftermarket world options. It's pretty much like having a mini LCD touch screen on your microwave instead of buttons. It doesn't make the food cook or taste better. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Over on the Camaro side of things, they have be successful on putting this into older camaros. It does require opening big parts of the dashboard to be honest. I was going to get in on a group buy that they were having but I decided to hold off for now. I have the Mylink in my cruze and I feel that for what I will gain, doesn't justify the price or the headache. If they eventually get homebrew on them of some sort then I'm game.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Camaro45th said:


> Over on the Camaro side of things, they have be successful on putting this into older camaros. It does require opening big parts of the dashboard to be honest. I was going to get in on a group buy that they were having but I decided to hold off for now. I have the Mylink in my cruze and I feel that for what I will gain, doesn't justify the price or the headache. If they eventually get homebrew on them of some sort then I'm game.


The lower closeout portions of the dash aren't exactly big parts of the dash LOL  The biggest hurdle is the custom retrofit programming which we've got done but on a 13 cruze to a 13 my link should be pretty simple since its the same bus revision.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

The back up camera feature is a great addition to the touch screen though, I would suggest either an aftermarket stereo or even a tablet setup, both could give you the same effects for less cost.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

GTPprix said:


> The lower closeout portions of the dash aren't exactly big parts of the dash LOL  The biggest hurdle is the custom retrofit programming which we've got done but on a 13 cruze to a 13 my link should be pretty simple since its the same bus revision.


I'm not 100% sure, but I believe you need to have it written with your vin number. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Just grab this mount thing is sticky as ****, set it on your dash with a iPad Mini in it. I have this and it works great for me. Use it for Bluetooth music with Spotify and Google Maps for navigation. Plus you can take the iPad out when your not in your car and use it as you would regularly.
View attachment 59841


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

[Q UOTE=Camaro45th;781081]I'm not 100% sure, but I believe you need to have it written with your vin [/QUOTE]
Correct but we do that all the time no biggie.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

GTPprix said:


> Correct but we do that all the time no biggie.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Chris they must not have realized who you are ;-) Ive seen you on every car forum i've belonged to. Starting from Grand Prixs to the Malibu to the G6 and now the Cruze. If anyone can make the MyLink work, it's you lol.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

GTPprix said:


> [Q UOTE=Camaro45th;781081]I'm not 100% sure, but I believe you need to have it written with your vin


Correct but we do that all the time no biggie.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App[/QUOTE]

Ok, I'll get you the link when I can. I posted it in another topic here for another user as well. But if you want to just read up on it feel free. Remember this is from a Camaro forum, so all the stuff will be about the Camaro. I couldn't tell you what would be different on the cruze.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Camaro45th said:


> Ok, I'll get you the link when I can. I posted it in another topic here for another user as well. But if you want to just read up on it feel free. Remember this is from a Camaro forum, so all the stuff will be about the Camaro. I couldn't tell you what would be different on the cruze.


You mean the one where I'm discussing the custom calibrations we created for MyLink retrofit in those vehicles?  We have done a handful of Cruze's so no issue there. 



2014LT1 said:


> Chris they must not have realized who you are ;-) Ive seen you on every car forum i've belonged to. Starting from Grand Prixs to the Malibu to the G6 and now the Cruze. If anyone can make the MyLink work, it's you lol.


LOL Shhhh I'm incognito  I don't recognize the forum name but you're local so I'm thinking I should know you?


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

GTPprix said:


> LOL Shhhh I'm incognito  I don't recognize the forum name but you're local so I'm thinking I should know you?



Nope, haven't met personally yet. Would like to though lol. You are only open on the weekends right?


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Camaro45th said:


> Correct but we do that all the time no biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Ok, I'll get you the link when I can. I posted it in another topic here for another user as well. But if you want to just read up on it feel free. Remember this is from a Camaro forum, so all the stuff will be about the Camaro. I couldn't tell you what would be different on the cruze.[/QUOTE]



2014LT1 said:


> Chris they must not have realized who you are ;-) Ive seen you on every car forum i've belonged to. Starting from Grand Prixs to the Malibu to the G6 and now the Cruze. If anyone can make the MyLink work, it's you lol.





2014LT1 said:


> Nope, haven't met personally yet. Would like to though lol. You are only open on the weekends right?


Yessir (by appointment only)  Hope you got yours from Bowman


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

GTPprix said:


> Yessir (by appointment only)  Hope you got yours from Bowman


Yes I leased mine through Bowman. Was very happy with their service. I just bought my Chrysler 200 from AlDeeby and it was a terrible experience. Wouldn't recommend them to anybody lol


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

After about 7 months of having Mylink. I would honestly recommend going aftermarket. Overall, the sound quality and power of the HU is poor and just lacking any sense of fullness, power and depth in the audio range. The interface is pretty good and has decent response time. However when there is no change in the volume from 30-50. You kinda wonder why the scale is even that high. It's all sizzle and no steak.

Just for comparison. I put in a Pioneer DEH-X6600BT in my wife's Jeep for about $130. The performance on this single DIN put's the Mylink to shame. It's embarrassing.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I guess the main reason i wanted the mylink setup (besides having a nice touch screen) was to play my music via bluetooth. Is this possible on the stock setup? I thought you had to change the PDIM or something? Or do i just need to set up an option on my phone/cruze? I can talk on the phone no problem, and it syncs up to my phone as soon as i turn bluetooth on....but thats it.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had varying degrees of success with streaming audio via Bluetooth. When it does work, the audio quality is poor. I just plug in VIA the USB cable since streaming consumes a lot of battery life.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Even when my phone (Android) is plugged in to the USB, it recognizes that its my phone, and will charge it, but it wont let me play my music or pandora or anything through it. I can only plug my phone in via AUX cord.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> I've had varying degrees of success with streaming audio via Bluetooth. When it does work, the audio quality is poor. I just plug in VIA the USB cable since streaming consumes a lot of battery life.


This... I got Bluetooth to work better_* while USB plugged in*_. Not sure how this happened but it does. For battery reasons of Bluetooth being on for phone calls I am USB always. I miss my App Radio 2 whenever I want to use apps that were better than just Pandora and stitcher. Waze, MotionX and a few others I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------

